# Stockholm calling for help :-)



## Linnea (May 14, 2011)

Good morning, I have bought a M&P base and have beautifule molds for the soaps, 
but like to know if there is something I can add, so I can get a softer feeling. 
I ad a bit almond oil to the base. Anyone knows if the content in this base is ok ??

WATER
PROPYLENE GLYCOL
GLYCERIN
SORBITOL 
SUCROSE
SODIUM PALMATE
SODIUM PALM KERNELATE

thanks from a sunny Stockholm


----------



## Tabitha (May 14, 2011)

I am not sure what you mean by is the base OK. OK for what? 

It would be wise of you to look each ingredient up in a dictionary and write down where it comes from & what it adds to the soap so you will have an understanding of what you are making, how & why.


----------



## Hazel (May 14, 2011)

There's been some controversy recently about propylene glycol. You might want to google and find out more about it.

Here's a link to a great glossary which will give you brief descriptions of different ingredients.

http://www.lamasbeauty.com/glossary/glossary_A.htm


----------



## Linnea (May 15, 2011)

thanks a lot for the link, very nice of you


----------



## Hazel (May 15, 2011)

You're welcome. I keep meaning to buy an ingredients dictionary/glossary or whatever it's called and I never seem to have the money. But this site is pretty comprehensive and useful.


----------



## Genny (May 15, 2011)

I'm with Tabitha on this.  It's good to know what's in your soap and why it's in their.


----------



## saltydog (May 19, 2011)

Hazel said:
			
		

> There's been some controversy recently about propylene glycol. You might want to google and find out more about it.
> 
> Here's a link to a great glossary which will give you brief descriptions of different ingredients.
> 
> http://www.lamasbeauty.com/glossary/glossary_A.htm



Hazel, hanks for this link.
 I've been using WSP bases which contain ingredients not listed on the site, such as Sodium Stearate, Sodium Myristate, Sodium Laurate and Triethanolamine.
 Are these ingredients terrible? I really like the bases but if someone suggests something better, I'd be more than willing to try..


----------



## Hazel (May 19, 2011)

I don't think those are bad ingredients but some people might disagree. Here's another site that I use to check ingredients. 

http://www.cosmeticsinfo.org/faq.php


----------



## saltydog (May 19, 2011)

Thank you for that link, too!
Thinking about ordering 2 cases of SFIC from Peaks. It's more expensive, but the ingredients list is much more appealing.


----------



## Hazel (May 19, 2011)

What's SFIC?


----------



## soapbuddy (May 19, 2011)

Hazel said:
			
		

> What's SFIC?


It's a MP manufacturer in California.


----------



## saltydog (May 19, 2011)

Hazel said:
			
		

> What's SFIC?



http://www.sficcorp.com/products
Peaks an other suppliers carry their quality bases.


----------



## Hazel (May 19, 2011)

Thanks ladies!

I didn't know this.


----------



## birdcharm (May 24, 2011)

Hi Linnea, 

As for the base ... I would personally try for something that includes more natural oils, such as olive oil, coconut oil, etc. ... and, then perhaps add a bit of castor oil, which I think may increase lather.  There just doesn't seem to be a lot of good nutrients in the base you have.  Also, I just posted a question about something I read having to do with the addition of bentonite clay for added suds ... I think this is added for making shaving soaps ... so, you may wish to see if anyone had any input in regard to that on my post within this section.  

Anyway, I would see if I could add some more oils and start with a base that begins with more emollient substances.  

I didn't get a chance to read the information on the links provided within this thread, so I hope I'm not repeating anything that has already been offered!  I will need to come back to read more!

Kathy


----------

